# 9dpo ....bfn and no symptoms !! UPDATE....AF LIKE CRAMPS WOOP WOOP



## kalou1972

I got my last bfp at 9dpo...and pretty much felt pregnant. Im now 9dpo..... and dont feel pregnant at all 

Do u think im out ??


----------



## MrsArcher

Hi!
I am also 9dpo as of today, I was planning to test tomorrow.

I haven't been experiencing many 'symptoms'. And what I have been experiencing may just be normal 'AF is coming' stuff.

It's so hard to tell because everyone is different. That's what kind of bothers me! Other than a positive pregnancy test and no AF, I wish SOMETHING happened to ALL women that was a sure-fire early sign of pregnancy.

Since it is early, wait until your period is missed and test again!!!
Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eternal

9dpo is far too early to be checking, 11 DPO is the easiest my pregnancies have shown up (3) and one of those with twins, which some people believe shows up earlier.


----------



## kalou1972

Woo hoo...been having dull af like cramps for last 2 hrs !!


----------



## MrsArcher

Eternal said:


> 9dpo is far too early to be checking, 11 DPO is the easiest my pregnancies have shown up (3) and one of those with twins, which some people believe shows up earlier.

I'm testing tomorrow at 11dpo c:


----------



## MrsArcher

Apparently I'm 10dpo today and not 9. Haha. I've been so confused about this whole thing!


----------



## kalou1972

Ooh good luck...im gonna test first pee of the day xx


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Good Luck ladies :hugs:


----------



## Lemonflower

I'll jump on this thread. I'm 9 DPO. I have no symptoms yet.
Good luck ladies. xxx


----------



## kalou1972

Hi lemonflower and welcome !!

Stay on this thread girls ....well get each other thru the next day or so. 

Ive still hit my cramps !!....testing first thing xxx

Ps lemonflower. ...can I remember you from my first TTC Journey ?? Xx


----------



## MrsArcher

I just bought 2 more tests! I'm crazy! lol
I'm hoping for a BFP for all of us!


----------



## KElwanger

I'm 9dpo and having af like cramps, off and on for the last few days actually. So far, bfn at 8dpo and 9dpo. Can't wait for updates!


----------



## kalou1972

Ok gals...I had cramps all night plus mad crazy vivid nightmared !!....bfn on ic still this mornkng tho. Think im 10dpo today. Gonna invest in a frer when I do mu online asds shop today.

How the rest of you lovely ladies doing ?? Xx


----------



## MrsArcher

Got a :bfn: this AM :c
I'm either really not or it's too early to tell.
Now, to wait another 3 days to see if AF comes.


----------



## Cookie1979

My af is due on Thursday and I have cramps, I know cramps can be a very good sign but got a bfn yesterday so not feeling very confident...infact pretty convinced I'm out. I dont want to keep testing so I'm going to try my best to wait and see if my af arrives Thursday/Friday and if it doesn't then I'll test Saturday morning. Wish me luck, need to find some self control from somewhere!


----------



## kalou1972

Cookie.....self control is sooo overated !! are you testing with ics ??

Mrs archer......Apparently it can take anything from 1-around 5 days before you can get a bfp after implantation....so...keep posting girls xxxxx


----------



## Cookie1979

Yes I am and I got sodding evap lines on about 4 in a row and then nothing, dont even get evap lines now. The first one properly looked like a positive, very faint but definitely there. Very disapponting! Did some googling and those tests are very prone to evap lines so I now hate them and will just go back to using shop bought ones. I've tested everyday since 8 dpo and its just made me feel like crap so definitely think I need to learn self control. 

Its only my first month ttc so I'm definitely learning from my mistakes. Good luck!! x


----------



## kalou1972

Im going rhrough 2-3 a day( and have only had one slight faint line ) !!....think id be really surprised if I ever got a bfp on one tho. I always struggled with the ic opks too. 

Ive got my frers on orr now xxx ....keep your chin up chic xxx


----------



## Cookie1979

Yeh I've got 2 frer's so I'm going to use them, after that I'm going to use good ol Tesco tests, found them to be accurate...am going to throw away my ic pregnancy tests away. I feel the same about those cheap ones, feel like I'll never get a positive on them...I've read alot of people haven't got a positive on them until after they've used a shop bought one which is nowhere near as sensitive, so they aren't that great.


----------



## kalou1972

good luch hun....keep me posted.

Its amazing what a rollercoaaster it is. I was convinced last night i would deffo get a bfp today. Now im thinking its all in my head and ive no chance xx


----------



## Cookie1979

Definitely a rollercoaster! Its hard cos on one hand you have hope, on the other you tell yourself that no you can't be pregnant because you don't want to get your hopes up!! Hard to know what to think, you can have so many good signs (I've had loads) and get a bfn, or have none of the telltale signs and get a bfp. Found quickly that so many women have really good symptoms and you think yeh she's got to be preggers and then her af arrives! You just never know!


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Hate how our body plays tricks on us. 

Last cycle I was 5 days late and was having crazy dreams about having a scan and seeing the baby, then AF arrived :( 

Good Luck sending you all lots of baby dust :dust:


----------



## KElwanger

Hi ladies! I'm 10dpo now. Took another test this morning. Here's the link to it. I can't upload on thos website from my phone. Do you ladies see anything? I'm pretty sure I just have line eye. But I'm like 75% sure I'm pregnant based on sypmtoms that are just like my last two pregnancies! 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=149242


----------



## tinypunkee

Hello Ladies!

I'm jumping on this thread as well! I'm 11DPO now. Going to test tomorrow and again on 14DPO if necessary. Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## MrsArcher

It's so hard to only get one line :/ I was crushed this morning. But I'm keeping positive until AF shows. If she does, I have plans for this month!
OPKs in my cart on amazon, doctors appointments planned. I'm ready! Haha


----------



## Menelly

kalou1972 said:


> I got my last bfp at 9dpo...and pretty much felt pregnant. Im now 9dpo..... and dont feel pregnant at all
> 
> Do u think im out ??

I just had an early MC this month, and I can tell you that I felt implantation pain about 9dpo and got a BFP 12dpo. So no, you're not out, could just be running late this month. :)


----------



## kalou1972

Hi ladies....so sorry ive been up to my ears today !!

Si I got a bfn on ic again today....starting to feel that horrible sinking feeling again.

Kelwanger....I see obviously a line on the opk...and think I see something on the hpt too....however....ive had one of them already and then nothing. I also think cookie on here has had a couple. Not sure if they r evaps hun . ??

Im gonna test with my frer tommorrow first thing.

There may be tears ladies xxxx


----------



## Cookie1979

Yes I got evaps, I've had loads, had another this morning. Nasty little things, they tend to come up after 10 mins and are grey like a ghost line. Most of my 10 miu ones give me a evap line...I still look intently and have a flutter of hope when I see one even though I know what it is.

KElWanger - I dont know if I can see a second line, I get line eye too. If I can work it out I'll post a pic of my first evap, its the one that made me think I had a positive cos it was more visible than the others.

Good luck testing tomorrow kalou...I going to try and hold out til Saturday...I said that yesterday and tested today so likely wont get as far as Sat!


----------



## kalou1972

MrsArcher said:


> It's so hard to only get one line :/ I was crushed this morning. But I'm keeping positive until AF shows. If she does, I have plans for this month!
> OPKs in my cart on amazon, doctors appointments planned. I'm ready! Haha

Send me some positive vibes chic.....ive kind of countedbmyself out already. Ive been a couple of days late for last two cycles which I put down to major surgery on my liver earlier this year. Thinky body is still a bit confused xx


----------



## kalou1972

Cookie1979 said:


> Yes I got evaps, I've had loads, had another this morning. Nasty little things, they tend to come up after 10 mins and are grey like a ghost line. Most of my 10 miu ones give me a evap line...I still look intently and have a flutter of hope when I see one even though I know what it is.
> 
> KElWanger - I dont know if I can see a second line, I get line eye too. If I can work it out I'll post a pic of my first evap, its the one that made me think I had a positive cos it was more visible than the others.
> 
> Good luck testing tomorrow kalou...I going to try and hold out til Saturday...I said that yesterday and tested today so likely wont get as far as Sat!

Dam those freaking lines !!

Thanks chic.....I know I should do that too. I might try actually ....watch this space xxx


----------



## kalou1972

tinypunkee said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I'm jumping on this thread as well! I'm 11DPO now. Going to test tomorrow and again on 14DPO if necessary. Good luck to everyone!!

Hey hun. Have u had any make believe symptoms ??? Ha ha xxx


----------



## KElwanger

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=149559

Will you ladies look at my test? I posted yesterday but there wasn't much there. Today, I'm pretty sure there is something. Invert it. I'm 11dpo. How are you all doing? Any testing?


----------



## Cookie1979

I can't really see anything to be honest, be careful with these tests, I've had countless give me evap lines, they are like ghost lines and a grey colour, a positive will be in the colour of the dye so either blue or pink. I would take it as a bfn unless you get something abit clearer within 10 mins, anything after 10 mins will likely be a evap.

I tested this morning using a 10 miu test (very similar to yours) and I got an evap line quite quickly, here is the first evap I got...can you see the line? its very faint but definitely there:

https://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/Cookie1979_2010/EvapLine.jpg


----------



## kalou1972

Hey KEL.....ill stand by what I said previous....and what cokkie said. Ive had at least two of these....I now have my frer but darent test !! Xxxx


----------



## KElwanger

I honestly don't know when the line happened... I took it in the middle of the night and I only looked at it two mins tops. I'm about to take a dollar tree test. Update to come!


----------



## kalou1972

KElwanger said:


> I honestly don't know when the line happened... I took it in the middle of the night and I only looked at it two mins tops. I'm about to take a dollar tree test. Update to come!

Keep us posted chic....albeit ill be off to bed in about 2 hrs so may not see til morning.

Goox luck xxx


----------



## KElwanger

Here it is ladies! What do you think? Showed up within ten minutes for sure, maybe around the 5 minute mark. I'm at work so I couldn't stare at it the whole time. Afternoon time, only about an 1.5 hold. Not sure what to think!


----------



## KElwanger

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=149667


----------



## Menelly

That's looking like what I was getting last month when I had my chemical. Good luck! :)


----------



## Menelly

BTW, I voted positive on that. :) I hope it's your BFP, can you get a FRER? I was getting a pretty dark line on a FRER when the test looked like that.


----------



## Cookie1979

I can't really see it but that's just me I think...plus I'm on my kindle and enlarging it makes it blurry. The fact that it showed up after 5 mins is very promising. Don't worry about it being faint, I've read alot of posts about faint lines on these cheap tests it's not uncommon. Give it a couple of days and it should get darker. Xx


----------



## KElwanger

Thanks ladies! Yesterday I thought I just had line eye buy now that I'mseeing more today and on two different tests, I'm thinking its got to be something. I think I'll test tomorrow morning and see what happens. If that seems promising I'll get an FRER. I'm so anxious and nervous. Just had a miscarriage 32 days ago!


----------



## Menelly

It's clearly there on the invert. I think you may have caught the eggy! Now I'll keep FX that it's sticky for you. <3


----------



## kalou1972

Gutted gals.....bfn on frer this morning...just have to wsiy the inevitable now 

Good luck all xxxx


----------



## Cookie1979

Kalou you are not out til your af arrives, I think you should stop testing and wait and see if af arrives and if not test again. You never know. 

My af is due today, didn't test this morning and I'm going to try and not test tomorrow either and if af still hasn't arrived then I will test Saturday. I don't believe I'll get a bfp.


----------



## kalou1972

Cookie1979 said:


> Kalou you are not out til your af arrives, I think you should stop testing and wait and see if af arrives and if not test again. You never know.
> 
> My af is due today, didn't test this morning and I'm going to try and not test tomorrow either and if af still hasn't arrived then I will test Saturday. I don't believe I'll get a bfp.

Keep me posted hun....good luck xx


----------



## KElwanger

Well ladies I think I just got a negative after what looked like a line on two different tests yesterday. :( 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=149894


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh rubbish!! I really don't trust those cheap tests! I think we're better off waiting til af is due and using a decent quality one. how many dpo are you? Sorry its now giving you a negative, it doesn't mean you aren't pregnant though, it means you can't trust those tests. xx


----------



## KElwanger

Thanks Cookie! Youre right. I'm 12dpo today. Miscarried 33 days ago. This pregnancy wouls be a flawed pull out incident hehe. We were trying up until a few days before I ovulated and then we found out bad news about dh's jobso we stopped but we bd the night I got my positive opk and I ddon't think the pull out worked. I'm like 80% sure I'm pregnant based on the way I feel. I've been pregnant twice and it feels just like this. I would really really love to be prego with our rainbow baby but it would also be just slightly off timing wise. That's why I don't feel like I'm making things up or just getting hopeful. I will be more surprised if I'm not prego but the tests aren't really pointing to it so we'll see...


----------



## kalou1972

I just give up. Ive got lower backache and loer ab dull aching. I think its AF rearing her head. 

Did you test cookie or is it tommorrow ??

KELwanger You are supposed to be at your most fertile the cycle after a miscarriage so you could well be. Id try and hold off testing ( ha ha ....says the Master of POAS !! )

.....think im due saturday...altho the way these cramps are coming could be sooner !!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## KElwanger

I took another test and I swear there is something. But if there was something wouldn't it be getting easier to see by now?! 

Sorry to hear about your af symptoms kalou! Hopefully they're just prego symptoms. 

I'm out of tests so I think I'll just hold off. I'm due tomorrow or saturday too so maybe I'll retest sunday if I can hold off that long. We'll see ;)


----------



## KElwanger

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=149894

Maybe I have line eye. Idk. Something shows up on the invert but is it a bfp? I don't know. :/


----------



## kalou1972

KElwanger said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=149894
> 
> Maybe I have line eye. Idk. Something shows up on the invert but is it a bfp? I don't know. :/

Ive hot line eye mysrlf chic....ive stoppef testing now as AF due sat I think ...fed up with those stupid fsint lines xx


----------



## Cookie1979

I got another evap this evening...I'm so fed up of those faint lines too.


----------



## kalou1972

That biatch has artived early in our house.

I swear my body is still fooked up since my bypass op. I used to be 28days dead on .

Oh well cd 1 xxx


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh sorry to hear that Kalou!

I'm the opposite, 15 dpo and still no sign of af!!!


----------



## kalou1972

Cookie1979 said:


> Oh sorry to hear that Kalou!
> 
> I'm the opposite, 15 dpo and still no sign of af!!!

Looking god for you then !


----------



## Cookie1979

I dont think so Kalou, I have pcos and im just worried I didn't ovulate when I thought I did and I'll be waiting ages for my period to arrive. Part of me thinks I'm just being paranoid but I can't help it. To be fair stressing myself out and worrying is just going to end up delaying it more. Need to relax. Fingers crossed though cos I guess you never know. Hope this cycle is your cycle. xxx


----------



## kalou1972

Sorry hunny ...been a busy day making sand pits n stuff !!

Well im having a glasd of wine and truinh to forgey the stress. Do the ssme hun....your right ...stressing sure ont help. Im gonna get armed with everything this cycle.....cups....dloppy cream ....flavourtoids or whatever u call them royal jelly...pineapple...grapefruit juice....and anything else I find out in the next week.

Im gonna temp too...but gonna try thst other website...
....anyway ...no stressing for me tonight...quite nice to get the disappointment out the way.

Have a nice night hun xx


----------



## Lemonflower

Got my :bfp: today.

Sorry to those that didn't and good luck to those still waiting!

Kalou1972 - I think I do remember you- I'm in and out loads of threads, lol.


----------



## KElwanger

Af got me a couple hours ago. Fortunately, we weren't ttc so I'm not too disappointed. Now I know what evaps look like, at least haha. Good luck to you ladies!


----------



## kalou1972

Ha ha .....think we all do hun !! ....never had so msmy !!!


----------



## Cookie1979

Congrats Lemon.

KEl - yes same here, I now know what an evap looks like, the first time I got one I so thought it was the start of an bfp, so was gutting to find it wasn't.

Kalou - good luck for this cycle!! When my next cycle eventually arrives Im going to be doing more, taking vits and temping aswell.

16 DPO and I'm still waiting!!! BFN this morning on a FRER.


----------



## kalou1972

Looks like I had s false start chic. Plugged up...chevkef at lunch and it was wet with a bit of old nlood.....nothing since. Not due til sunday so not sure what all that was about ?? Xx


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh that's good news!!! Maybe it was late implantation? Random bleeding is not unheard of. So your back in the 2ww?! :) Mines quickly turning into a 3 week wait!!!! lol

If it doesn't arrive properly tomorrow maybe test Monday?? If you can wait that long! :)


----------



## kalou1972

The notion of testing has cometely worn off. It did this to me not last cycle but the one before. I had a show...it stopped...then day after it came.

Im not sure if my body is still screwed up after my liver bypasses.....its only been 4 months so I suppose its possible [email protected]?!! Xxxx


----------



## Cookie1979

Yeh maybe. 

Think AF has arrived, there was blood when I wiped. Thinking either my luteal phase is 16 days or I ovulated later than I thought.


----------



## kalou1972

AF properly arrived today.

So do I count today as CD1 ....or Friday when the brown stuff appeared ??


----------



## Menelly

I think today is CD1 then.


----------

